# Αγχώδεις Διαταραχές - Φοβίες > Κοινωνικό Άγχος-Φοβία >  Δεν ξερω αληθεια.

## Mauroslosk

Προσπαθω να γνωρισω να ερθω κοντα στην κοπελα να την μαθω.Φιλικα καθαρα.Αλλα παντα νιωθω πως με κοιταει(χωρις να με κοιταει)σαν α τον μαλακα τι θελει τωρα αυτος.Και λεω εγω τωρα.Γιατι να κατσω να ζορισω τον εαυτο μου για μια γνωριμια.Που ουτε αναγκη την εχω.
Τι γινεται ρε φιλε τι σκατα βγαζω προς τα εξω.Ειμαι πολυ σοβαρος και παραλληλα ευγενικος.Τι θελει εξυπναδα νταιλικι θρασσος για να διξει ενδιαφερον καποια γυναικα?Τηνεχω στον εργασιακο χωρο.Προσπαθησα να της μιλησω τελειως φιλικα χωρις περιεργα βλεματα μονο και μονο για να ανταλλαξουμε μια κουβεντα.Δεν με κοιταει στα ματια και εχει ενα στυλ του τυπου ασε μας ρε μαλακα τωρα εμενα βρηκες να την πεσεις?Ετσι το αντιλαμβανομαι προς θεου μωρη που θελω να στην πεσω με τον πατερα σου ποιο διπλα.Και την στιγμη που τις μιλαω πεταγετε ενας με ενα υπερσκουτερ με φρατζαρα και τζιναρα και γυαλαρα και εγω μεστα χωματα και στον ιδρωτα.Ελαα λεει χαρουμενη.Οκ ρε κουκλαρα μου οκ απλα γινε λιγο ποιο ευγενικη.Ξερω το κουτακι σου μετριετε για χρυσο στις μερες μας μα δεν θελω να κανω καμια αγοροπωλησια Ε απλα κανω παραδιπλα και λεω καλα δεν γαμιεται.Οτι και αν νομιζει δεν γαμιεται?Ειμαι αρκετα ανασφαλης.Αλλα γιατι βγαζεις σιχαμαρα επειδη ειμαι ανασφαλης? και δεν εχω φρατζα γυαλαρα και σκουτεραρα?Οποτε ερχομαι κοντα σε γυναικα ειναι λες και την πνιγω.Μαλακα εφτασα 21 και νιωθω ακομα παιδακι μπροστα σας,Μαλακα δεν γινεται αλλο να νιωθω τοσο παιδακι.Δεν αντεχετε το να βλεπεις οτι εισαι του μπουλου αναμεσα σε ομορφες γυναικες.Τωρινες γυναικες.Και δεν ειναι ουτε πως φοβαμαι ουτε πως δεν εχω τι να πω.Μια χαρα νιωθω.Αλλα εσενα δεν σε βλεπω μια χαρα...Σε παρακαλω τουλαχιστον φερσου λιγο ποιο ευγενικα.Ξερω δεν σου λυπει τιποτα τα εχεις ολα μα ρε κουκλα μου ανθρωπος ειμαι δεν ειμαι Ε9 οποτε θες το ανοιγεις και οποτε θες το κλεινεις.Παντα νιωθω ο φιλος.Ποτε δεν ενιωσα αρχηγοπουλο...Τελειωμενακο .Οχι δεν ειμαι αντρας.Πνιγομε δεν μπορω...Δεν μπορω αλλο να πνυγωμαι ειμαι αντρας δεν κανει.Πρεπει σαν αντρας να τα ξερω ολα και οταν δεν ξερω κατι να κανω πως το ξερω.Ποιο πολυ καυλωνεις να βλεπεις το εγωιστικο αντρακι που δεν παραδεχετε το λαθος του γιατι ειναι αντρας και εσυ το αποδεχεσε παρα εαν σου πω πως οκ εκανα λαθος συγνωμη.Αυτοματα νιωθω πως μπενω στην κατηγορια του(σε αυτον θα δινω παντοφλα αφου το σηκωνει γιατι οχι.)
Βαρεθηκα μαλακα αχ δεν κολλαει τιποτα.Περασα την εφηβεια μου και ποπο τι σκατα εχω γινει επιτελους.Ειλικρινα δεν με καθυσηχαζει το γεγονος πως υπαρχουν και αλλοι που σκεφτονται ετσι.Βρε μπας και μοιαζω με πουστακι ψυχανομαλο?Εχω δει ομως και πουστακια να εχουνε τα καλυερα κοριτσια και γιατι ειχαν τα κοριτσια γιατι ηταν μοντερνα πουστακια.Εγω ο κοντοπιθαρος μισαλλοδοξος ψευτοευγενικος βαρεθηκα βαρεθηκα...Ευαλωτος σαν κοριτσακι τρεχω και γραφω οτι μαλακια εμφανιζεται μπροστα μου.
Ποιο ''μουνι'' ρε μαλακες θα παει με εναν που παραδεχετε πως εχει ανασφαλιες.Που το δειχνει?Ξερω πολλοι αντρες εχουνε ανασφαλιες μα δεν το δειχνουν.Μα πρεπει να εισαι ειλικρινης.Μα να χεσω εγω την ειλικρινια αμα ειναι να χασω τετοιο ''ΜΟΥΝΙ''Α τον βλακα ρε ειναι ευαισθητος.Ολα αυτα μαζι κανουν ενα βουλιμικο κοκτειλ με δωσεις ναρκωτικων.ΜΙκρουυυλις τοσο δααα αντε για καμια συζητηση 5λεπτη με το τσιγαρο μεχρι εκει δεν ειναι για παραπερα.Λογικα πεσμου που τα βλεπεις ολα αυτα?Δεν βλεπω τπτ τα νιωθω και προσπαθω να τα περιγραψω.Νιωθω νιωθω νιωθω ετσι ετσι ετσι με κραταει συνεχεια συνεχεια σφηχτα.Και αμα την δω ντρεπομαι απαπα ντρεπομαι ειναι δυνατον ποιον κοροιδευω?Εμενα η αυτην?Ελα μωρε μαλακα μασας παιξτο ΠΑΙΞΤΟ παιξτο σιγα σιγα σιγα κλαιν ρε μαλακα παιξτο οτι γαμας μουνια γαμας και δερνεις.-Μα ρε μαλακα δεν ειμαι αυτος.ΧΑΧΑ σιγα γιατι ποιος ειναι αυτους που δειχνει.-Ελα μου ντε?
Ξυπνα ρε ξυπνα αν δεν ''αλλαξεις''μια ζωη μαλακας θα μεινεις.Αντιδρας και γινεσαι ψευτης.Μετα σου αρεσει αυτο και τελικα γινεσε μαγκας επειδη αρχιζεις να το πιστευεις τελικα...Τελικα ποιον να παριστανω τι να παριστανω.Συγνωμη ειμαι λιγο σφιγμενος οταν σου μιλαω ισως και λιγο βραχνιασμενος.Μιλαω σιγα πολυ σιγα γιατι νιωθω ηρεμια.Δεν σου αρεσει ομως.Σε καμια δεν αρεσει ΕΓΩ ΕΙΜΑΙ.

----------


## jock77

Μιλάς τρομερά απαξιωτικά και προσβλητικά για την κοπέλα.. με την σκέψη σου την ξεφτυλίζεις.. και απο την άλλη περιμένεις να σου δείξει και ενδιαφέρον? .. Μάλλον η κοπέλα τα έχει διαισθανθεί όλα αυτά και συγνώμη αλλά καλά κάνει και σε αποφεύγει!!

----------


## Mauroslosk

Ναι εχεις δικαιο.

----------


## Mauroslosk

Παω παρακατω ακυρονοντας αυτο το κομματι.Το ξεχναω.Ξεχναω να ξανασχοληθω.Δεν αξιζει δεν ειναι σωστα δομημενος ο εγκεφαλος μου.Εχει προβλημα.

----------


## Mauroslosk

Ισως μεσα μου κρυβω μεγαλη κακια για ολους και για ολα.Αληθεια δεν ξερω.Και φοβαμαι.

----------


## elis

Αδερφέ εσύ κι εγώ είμαστε διαφορετικοί πρέπει να γίνεις κάτι για να επιβιωσεισ εγώ έγινα μποντι μπιλντερ ξέρω θα πεις τα γνωστά που λένε αλλά πίστεψέ με αλλιωσ δε θα επιβιωνα μέχρι τώρα

----------


## Mauroslosk

Αν τιποτα δεν σε ξυπναει μηπως πρεπει να κοιμηθεις?Θα χαιρομουνα εαν ημουνα σκετο ΚΑΚΟΣ με σαπια σκεψη χωρις ομως να καταλαβαινω τι ειναι σωστο και τι λαθος.Απλα θα ημουν ενας ανθρωπος με ασχημες σκεψεις τερμα.Τα χαστουκια ερχονται ενα μετα το αλλο και δεν μπορω αλλη ανακατοσουρα μεσα μου.Δεν μπορω αλλα εμετικα συναισθηματα.Και ουτε μπορω αλλο να λενε αλλαξε.Εχω φιλοτιμο.Οτι μου εχει μεινει.Φοβαμαι πως εαν πεσει αυτο θα γινω οτι χειρωτερο.Θα γινω οτι εχω συχαθει.Ο φοβος με κραταει.Γιατι εαν δεν φοβομουνα ισως να επραττα πολυ λαθος.

----------


## Mauroslosk

Τελικα καταλαβαινω πως οχι δεν ειμαι καλο παιδι.Απλα ειμαι καλος μαλακας.Και ντρεπομαι που το λεω.Απο σημερα νομιζω με βρηκα και με κλωτσισα οσο ποιο μακρια γινοταν.Ειμαι μονος μου.Δεν εχω να βασιστω πουθενα πλεον.Που σημαινει οτι ποναει το στομαχιμου.Που σημαινει πως σε λιγο θα κοιμηθω και μετα θα νιωθω αλλιως.Αλλα δεν ξερω ακριβως πως θα ειμαι.Και ισως τελικα πω παλι δεν γαμιεται και σε λιγες μερες ξαναεπιστρεψω

----------


## elis

Εγώ σ λέω άλλαξε γτ δε θα επιβιωσεισ κατά τα άλλα δεν έχω κανένα πρόβλημα με ότι λεσ κι εγώ βρέθηκα κάποτε στο δίλημμα ναρκωτικά η γυμναστική αλλά επέλεξα γυμναστική άμα με δεις είμαι πολύ ήρεμος κ δε μαλώνω καθόλου εύκολα κι έχω κ ψύχωση κ δουλεύω κι όλα εγώ στο προτείνω γτ είναι μια λύση καλή από εκεί κ πέρα κάνε ότι σε φωτίσει ο Θεός εγώ απλά το αναφέρω να το έχεις στα υποψην

----------


## jock77

Δεν έχω διαβάσει όλα τα μηνύματά σου αλλά έχω καταλάβει οτι πέρνεις ουσίες. Συνεχίζεις? Επίσης δεν θυμάμαι πουθενά αν έχεις αναφέρει αν κάνεις κάποια ψυχοθεραπεία. Αν βασανίζεσαι τόσο, γιατί δεν κάνεις μια προσπάθεια?

----------


## Mauroslosk

Ναρκωτικα...
Βλέπεις είναι μέσα στην ανθρώπινη μου φύση
Να καταλήγω μόνος μου σε ένα δωμάτιο με ένα τεράστιο μεθύσι 
Να ψάχνω πάλι αυτό που με είχε εθίσει 
Μα δεν είναι κάποια ουσία
Είναι απλώς μια παρουσία
Μια μαγική εικόνα που προσφέρει μόνο σε μένα ηρεμία
Και εγώ μ΄ αυτήν ερωτευμένος απ΄ την πρώτη γνωριμία 
Απ΄ την πρώτη δοκιμή με την πιο γλυκιά μελωδία 
Τι τραγική ειρωνεία 
Καλώς ήλθατε στο μαύρο θίασο μου
Στο σκοτεινό όνειρο μου
Στην ελπίδα πως θα μείνεις στο πλευρό μου
Στην ελπίδα πως θα καταφέρω κάτι στη ζωή μου
Που να αξίζει να χαλάσω το μυαλό μου
Μα δεν το βλέπω να συμβαίνει 
Ο μόνος άνθρωπος που με καταλαβαίνει 
Είναι αυτός που με συνεχώς με αποφεύγει 
Είναι αυτός που δεν με αντέχει
Και δεν είναι τυχαίο

Απλώς οι σκέψεις του μυαλού μου με πονάνε
Αυτές οι γαμημένες σκέψεις του μυαλού μου που φοβάμαι
Για αυτές τις νύχτες που πεθαίνω και λυπάμαι, λυπάμαι
Καλώς ήλθατε στην τελευταία παράσταση
Εδώ όλα τελειώνουνε δεν παίρνει άλλη παράταση
Είναι η μικρή μου επανάσταση που κάνω σ΄ αυτή τη σάπια και άρρωστη κατάσταση
Σου ΄χω πει όλες τις αμαρτίες
Σου ΄χω πει όλες τις φαντασίες 
Σου ΄χω πει τα όνειρα μου
Την ζωή μου
Σου χώ πει όλες μου τις φοβίες 
Σκέψου να τα καταφέρω το φαντάζεσαι..?
Να καταφέρω να ηρεμήσω
Να καταφέρω να γλιτώσω από το γκρίζο 
Να γίνω αυτό που θέλω έστω μια φορά
Να ΄μαι χαρούμενος το βράδυ όταν γυρίζω, το φαντάζεσαι..?
Να φύγω λίγο να ηρεμήσω
Αυτές τις σκέψεις στο μυαλό μου να νικήσω
Να καθίσω δίπλα στο πλευρό σου λίγο να λυγίσω
Όμως ξέχασα γαμώτο να ρωτήσω
Νοιάζεσαι....? Μου ΄χες πει πως θα 'σαι εδώ....﻿

----------


## Mauroslosk

Ουτε μποντι μπιλντινγκ ουτε ψυχοθεραπια ουτε τιποτα.
Εχει την γευση που της δινεις!Συνηθισα.

----------


## Mauroslosk

Κατσε ειμαι μικρος για να το ζησω με ψυχοθεραπιες.Οταν ωριμασω και ''ηρεμισω''βαρεθω το ρουφα και την τουφα τοτε μαλλον πουθαχω καταστραφη θα κανω στροφη και θα βαλω μια ταμπελα που θα λεει καλημερα εχω προβλημα και μετα θα πηγαινω στο ταμιο να τα περνω απο το προβλημα και θα ζω χωρις προβληματα τοτε θα γινουν ολα.

----------


## jock77

Επομένος όλα αυτά που λές δεν τα εννοείς.. δεν σε νοιάζουν τα εμετικά συναισθήματα.. δεν σε νοιάζει που νιώθεις και σκέφτεσαι έτσι και που βασανίζεσαι.. Αν όμως δεν σε νοιάζει γιατί βρίσκεσαι εδώ?Εγώ πιστεύω οτι σε νοιάζει αλλά δεν το παραδέχεσαι τόσο ωστε να ζητήσεις λίγη βοήθεια σε όλο αυτο που περνάς. Επαναστάτης του ίδιου σου του εαυτού... αλλά άλλο η επανάσταση άλλο ο εγωισμός.Σε μια επανάσταση χρειαζόμαστε συμμάχους ακόμη και όταν τα βάζουμε με τον ίδιο μας τον εαυτό. 
Εύχομαι να βρείς την δύναμη να προσπαθήσεις.. γιατι το αξίζεις.

----------


## Mauroslosk

Βρισκομαι εδω γιατι εδω ειναι το ποιο προσιτο και ζεστο μερος.Βρισκομαι γιατι καπου πρεπει να βρισκομαι και εγω...
Ντρεπομαι να ριξω μαυρη πετρα.Ολα ειναι στο μυαλο μου.Οποτε και να γινω καποια στιγμη καλα ολα ηταν στο μυαλο μου.
Τα εζησα τα ενιωσα και ακομα τα νιωθω.Ντρεπομαι να κοιταξω τους γνωστους μου με αυτοπεποιθηση γιατι θα μου πουνε ρε μαλακα κοιτα ποιος εισαι...Κοιτα λιγο πισω...Ενταξη μωρε περασα και εγω την φαση μου...ΧΑΧΑΧΑ ποια φαση ρε μαλακα τι λες?Α τρελαθηκε αυτος ρε.

----------


## Mauroslosk

Ποιος απο εδω μεσα εναι καλα ας σηκωσει το χερια ψηλα.Ειναι κανεις εδω μεσα που μετα απο 30 χρονια ψυχοφαρμακα και ψυχοθεραπια ειναι καλα?Εγω ειμαι πρεζακι.Γιατι πινω πρεζαοχαπα.Ο τακης ειναι αγωνιστης γιατι παλευει με την ψυχοθεραπια να γινει καλα.Τελικα καλα γιναμε?
Τελικα ειχαμε προβλημα η το δημιουργησαμε?Μην τον παρεις τηλ σημερα τον μιτσο γιατι δημιουργει προβληματα.Δεν λυνουμε την προβληματικη ιωση ημαστε το προβλημα λεει ενα κομματι.Ποιος ειμαι εγω τελως παντων να σας ακυρωνω την προσπαθια.Πολυ κακο.
Ας μου δωσει καποιος ενα μπουλο να ηρεμισετε και εσεις γιατι σας εχω γαμησει το μενου!

----------


## elis

Καλά κανεισ κ είσαι εδώ έχεις να προσφέρεις αλλά πρέπει να το δεις μόνος σου εμείς το βλέπουμε αλλά εσύ δεν το βλέπεις

----------


## Mauroslosk

Ενα τερατακι ειμαι.Ειμαι η λιστα του ψυχιατρου με τα συμπτωματα...

----------


## elis

Γνώρισα ένα τερατακι κάποτε πανέμορφο αλλά για λίγο γι αυτό σ μιλάω τώρα γτ μ άρεσε

----------


## Mauroslosk

Pως γινεται ολα αυτα που ειπα πριν απο λιγο να μου περασαν με ενα μπισκοτο?Τι γιναν ολες αυτες οι σκεψεις?Σκεψεις?Αφου βουρκωνα πριν απο 5λεπτα τωρα γιατι δεν με νοιαζει τιποτα?Τι εγινε?Δεν χερομαι απλα αναρωτιεμε και μιλαω εντελως σοβαρα...
Με παρεσυρες jock με εκανες σκουπιδι το επιβεβεωσα και ολας.Αλλα κοιτα περασανε 10 λεπτα και νιωθω καλα.Νιωθω σαν να μην τα σκεφτηκα ποτε.Ειλικρινα μπορει καποιος να μου εξηγησει γιατι?

----------


## Έρις

> Ενα τερατακι ειμαι.Ειμαι η λιστα του ψυχιατρου με τα συμπτωματα...



Δεν νομίζω ότι είσαι απλώς μία λίστα.... άλλα γιατί θες να σε βαφτίσεις έτσι;

----------


## Mauroslosk

Ετσι ειμαι στην ζωη μου.Ενα μικρο παραδειγμα ηταν ο τζοκ.Που μιλησε λογικα και εβαλα τα κλαματα τα αποδεχτηκα ολα.Μια μικρη και σαπια εκτονοσουλα.

----------


## elis

Να μη στα πολυλογω είδα σε αυτήν κάτι αλλά μου είπαν ότι είναι τερατακι μετά το έμαθα όταν τη γνώρισα δεν ήξερα τίποτα κι έτσι αγάπησα όλα τα τερατακια αυτή είναι η ιστορία για αυτό μιλάμε εμείς τώρα

----------


## Mauroslosk

> Δεν νομίζω ότι είσαι απλώς μία λίστα.... άλλα γιατί θες να σε βαφτίσεις έτσι;


Ηταν μια πολυ γενικευμενη αποψη πριν απο λιγο.Μια σκεψη που τελικα δεν ολοκληρωθηκε γιατι εφαγα ενα μπισκοτο.Και ξαφνικα ολα αλλαξαν χωρις να με τρομαζει τωρα που το γραφω αλλα σιγουρα με παραξενευει...Πριν αρχισω να πινω αυτα τα ξεσπασματα διαρκουσανε για μερες.Ισως αυτη η μαλακια με εχει ψιλοκαψει και αλλαζω θεμα και ατμοσφερα στο πι και φι.

----------


## Mauroslosk

> Να μη στα πολυλογω είδα σε αυτήν κάτι αλλά μου είπαν ότι είναι τερατακι μετά το έμαθα όταν τη γνώρισα δεν ήξερα τίποτα κι έτσι αγάπησα όλα τα τερατακια αυτή είναι η ιστορία για αυτό μιλάμε εμείς τώρα


Ομορφη ιστορια.Αλλα παραμενει ιστορια.Γιατι η αγαπη σου τωρα μπορει να κανει κακα και να σου χαλασει την ολη ομορφη εικονα λεγοντας πως γιατι ενας τοσο ομορφος κωλος να χεζει?

----------


## elis

Ναι ρε μεγάλε εγώ αγαπάω με την καρδιά μου έδωσε ένα μάθημα η κοπέλα μου μίλησε στη καρδιά δεν μου το κάνουν πολλοί αυτό πρωσοπικο θέμα δε θέλω να σου πω πάντως για αυτό βλέπω την αξία σου γτ πήρα το μάθημα

----------


## elis

Κι αν θεσ να μάθεις ένα ακόμα μάθημα πήρα από τις πουτανεσ κι ένα ακόμα μάθημα πήρα από τις σερβιτόρες κατά τα άλλα είμαι μαλακισμενο τελείως

----------


## Mauroslosk

Ευχομαι να ζησουμε.

----------


## Mauroslosk

Απλα οταν γερασω θα ηθελα να μην σκεφτομαι οτι φοβηθηκα να ζησω.Πρεπει κατι να γνει τελος παντον.

----------


## elis

Κι εγώ εύχομαι να ζήσω γτ τώρα απλά επιβιωνω

----------


## Mauroslosk

Πως τα βλεπεις τα γεραματα ρε ελις?

----------


## Mauroslosk

Βλεπω τον Σαββοπουλο και ανατριχιαζω με τι θαρρος και μαγκια που στεκετε στην σκηναρα!

----------


## Mauroslosk

Δεν πειραζει που δεν διαχειριζομαι σωστα τα πραγματα.Δεν πειραζει που δεν νιωθω ομορφα ωρες ωρες.Ελπιζω να παραμεινω καθαρος και εγω και εσυ και οπιοι αγαπας φιλε ελις.Αν φυγω τουλαχιστον δεν πα να φυγω απερισκεπτος φοβισμενος,στεναχωριμενος, τουλαχιστον θελω να φυγω καθαρος.Δεν θελω να ξερω πως γαμησα την ψυχουλα κανενος.Ημουν και ειμαι και θα ειμαι ειρινηστης.Μου αρεσει το αγαπατε αληλους μα οχι σε αυτηντην εποχη δεν θα το φορεσω.

----------


## elis

Μαύρα κι αραχνα τα γεράματα άστο χεστο να είσαι καλά

----------


## Mauroslosk

Θα γινεις σοφοτερος ρε παππου θα γινεις ποιο μαγκας απο τους αλλους παππουδες με τα ταττουαζ.Γιατι θα ξερεις οτι δεν περασες ευκολα.Αλλα και δεν τα παρατησες.

----------


## elis

Κι εγώ έχω τατουάζ είναι ακριβώς αυτό που ζω

----------


## Mauroslosk

Οκ αλλιως το εννουσα.Και εγω εχω ταττουαζ.Εννοω κλαρινο γαμπρινο στην κοσμαρα του.Αυτο εννουσα.

----------


## elis

Οκ δε σε παρεξήγησα

----------


## ironman

εγω προσπαθω να το παρω αλλιως μεσα σε ολη την μαυριλα που με δερνει οτι ολη αυτη η κατασταη που περναω ειναι μια προκληση που θα με κανει καλυτερο λιγο σκληροτερο στη ζωη λιγο πιο ανθρωπινο με τους ανθρωπους λιγο πιο ευγνωμων με οτι εχω και οτι θα καταφερω λιγο καλυτερο με τον εαυτο μου και ισως με ολα αυτα τα απο λιγο βγει κατι καλυτερο γιατι η αληθεια ειναι οτι ολα αυτα ημουν και πριν αλλα δεν τα λογαριαζα τοσο αλλα τωρα που η κοπελα πεταξε τα νοιωθω επι δεκα ασχημο πραγμα να φορας την μασκα του σταρχιδισμου να μην σε νοιαζει τιποτα και κανενας παρα μονο οτι εχεις εναν ανθρωπο να σε αγαπαει και οτι αυτος ειναι παντοτινος νοιωθω μεγαλη μοναξια με την φυγη μονο ενος ανθρωπου

----------


## Mauroslosk

Sergio και εγω τα εβλεπα και που και που τα βλεπω με αυτον τον τροπο.Απλα εχουνε περασει 4χρονια απο τοτε που εναρμονιστικα με την μαυριλα και εγινα φιλος της.Μπορω να πω πως τα πρωτα 2 χρονια ελεγα πως ολα για καποιον λογο γινονται και πως σιγουρα θα αναπτυξω αλλες ικανοτητες και αλλη δυναμη μεσα απο αυτο φτανοντας στο σημερα οχι οχι τιποτα απο αυτα δεν εγινε.Απλα δεν τρομαζω σαν κοριτσακι πια.Δεν θα φρικαρω πλεον και δεν θα τα βαλω τοσο πολυ με τον εαυτο μου που δεν εδειξε τις δεξιοτητες του και αγχοθικε.Νταξη εγω το νιωθω ποιο πολυ ως απενεχοποιηση ξαναεπιστροφη στο φυσιολογικο.πιστευω ειμαι ακομα σε αυτο το σταδιο ασχετος αν μου εφαγε 2 χρονια ασταματητης τρελας αλλα τωρα αρχιζω να με αγκαλιαζω λιγο λιγο.Πιστευω ολοιτο περναμε αυτο.Ε μετα φτανεις στο σταδιο συμφιλιωσης με τον εαυτουλι και στο τελος τα βρισκεται λεγοντας ενα μεγαλο δεν πειραζει παμε παλι.Ε λογικα μετα θα πεφτεις αλλα θα ξαναδοκιμαζεις μηπως μιλας για αυτην την δυναμη?Που θα τρως σαβουρες και θα γελας?Μεγα μαγκια

----------


## Mauroslosk

Σημερα μετα απο 3 χρονια καταφερα να μιλησω μαστουρομενος σε αγνωστη κοπελα.Σε μια κοπελα που ηταν πολυ ομορφη αλλα καθολου ξεκολο.Ενα κοριτσι που σεβαστικε τον λογο μου και δεν τρομαξε που εδειχνε ενδιαφερον και δεν ενιωθε να την πνιγω.Η απλα πηγα εγω με καλη διαθεση ισως αυτο να ηταν γιατι σιγουρα τα υπολοιπα ειναι στο μυαλο μου.Προσπαθω να εξικιωθω προσπαθω λιγο λιγο.Αυτο που για καποους ειναι ρουτινα καθημερινοτητα εμενα ειναι αφανταστο γιατι πολυ σπανια ειχα γυναικες στον κυκλο μου.Παντα με ψ@λαρεους χασισιδες χαχαχ.Για να βαλεις ομως μια ομορφη γυναικα στην ζωη σου και ειδικα αγνωστη νομιζω πως κατι αλλο θελει εκτος απο ενδιαφερον.Σιγουρα μια ομορφη γυναικα θα θελει εναν γεματο αντρα θαραλεο και οχι εναν που ακομα δεν ξερει τι θελει μπλα μπλα...
Για να ειμαι ειλικρινης δεν ξερω αν ειδα ποτε καποια κοπελα φιλικα και μονο.Εκτος απο μια κολητη που περασαμε αλλες καταστασεις και εγινε κολητη.Παντα στις γυναικες μου εβγαινε κατι ερωτικο και δεν ξερω αν αυτοειναι καλο η κακο.Θα μου πεις κοιταςε μονο το σεξ.Δεν ξερω αν ειναι αυτο αλλα αμα ειναι σημαινει πως πρεπει να εχεις χορτασει σεξ και καλοπεραση για να προσεγγιζεις γυναικες φιλικα.Ακομη και σημερα ειχα στο πισω μερος του μυαλου μου βρε λες?Φαντασου...Χωρις να τις δειχνω κανενα απολυτος σημαδι.Σεβαστικα ΞΑΝΑΛΕΩ που μπορεσα και ανταλαξα μερικες κουβεντες χωρις να κανει η αλλη σαν να θελω να την βιαζω η να κανει λες και αυτο που γινεται δεν ειναι φυσιολογικο και πως κατι τρεχει με αυτον.Να πω πως ημουνα μονος μου οποτε ισως βοηθησε και αυτο στο να νιωθει ΟΚ και να μην το αντιλαμβανετε ως πεσιμο.Χωρις να ηταν πεσιμο ειχα οντος αποριες που θα μου τις ελυνε μονο αυτη για το θεμα που σκεφτομουνα οσο την εβλεπα να κανει την δουλεια της.

----------


## Mauroslosk

Πραγματα φυσιολογικα συνηθησμενα τα κανα αρθρο ενθουσιασμου..Αλλα ναι οκ

----------


## ironman

γκομενικο ειναι παντα σιγα να μην με ενοιαζε ποτε να γινω φιλαρακι με μια γυναικα νταξει μπορει να τυχει να κανεις καποιες φορες παρεα αλλα τιποτα αλλο και με την πρωην μου σιγα να μην την βλεπω φιλικα

----------

